# Smoker unplugged please help!



## BSmoke16 (Aug 6, 2021)

I trimmed, rubbed, and scored a brisket at 9AM with kosher salt, black pepper, garlic, and paprika. It went back in the fridge until 11pm. I fired up my pellet smoker and got it up to 230 degrees and placed the meat in the smoker at 11:30pm. I went to bed around 12:30pm, the internal temperature of the meat was 100 degrees. I woke up at 4:30am to check out the smoke and the smoker was unplugged. I have no idea how this happened but do have family visiting and someone could have tripped on the cord. The internal temp of the meat was 79 degrees (it’s 66 degrees outside). I turned the smoker back on and set it at 230 degrees again and as of this moment the internal temp is 99 degrees. Is the meat ruined?


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 6, 2021)

as long as you didn't do a lot of injecting i would say your good to go, if the internal got to 100 i'm sure the outside got above 140-145 to kill any of the bad stuff,


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 6, 2021)

Jim has you covered. In this case, intact meat, the only Bacteria of concern is on the surface and that was killed before the smoker got unplugged. Finish the cook and enjoy...JJ


----------



## BSmoke16 (Aug 6, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Jim has you covered. In this case, intact meat, the only Bacteria of concern is on the surface and that was killed before the smoker got unplugged. Finish the cook and enjoy...JJ


Thanks I found your other post on the issue. The smoker was definitely running from 11:30pm to 12:45pm, and since the internal temp got up to 100, I would have to think the surface temp was over 140. Just hoping the brisket still comes out good.


----------



## BSmoke16 (Aug 6, 2021)

BSmoke16 said:


> Thanks I found your other post on the issue. The smoker was definitely running from 11:30pm to 12:45pm, and since the internal temp got up to 100, I would have to think the surface temp was over 140. Just hoping the brisket still comes out good. Does it matter that when I scored the fat some of the meat might have been sliced as well?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 6, 2021)

Nope...Scored is no issue. The heat would  still done its job penetrating the score marks...JJ


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 6, 2021)

Welcome BSmoke! Glad you came around to ask a good question. Hope you stick around, and especially show is your brisky!
Chef JJ and smokerjim have you covered for your answer. 
But you mentioned something I had never considered before... Scoring isn't something I normally see people do with brisket, nor have I ever done it myself. I will do that with pork; butts, loins, picnics and the like... Sitting here thinking about it, I see the benefit with beef as well and will try that on my next one. I can see how that could help hold the seasoning and let it get it on the meat on the fat cap side.
Good question and thank you for a probing thought! Like!


----------



## dr k (Aug 6, 2021)

Time to get a multi probe therm that you can set the pit probe to a range so it notifies you your smoker is too hot or cold so no more food safety senarios regarding the cooker.


----------

